# I carpeted my garden!! pics inside



## Bowwow122 (Jun 16, 2013)

I heard about this some time back and finally tried it. I am really happy with it so far.

1. No weeding, at least very minimal until the plants get established.
2. It holds the water very well, no watering unless it doesn't rain for awhile
3. I can walk around without getting muddy feet.
4. The tomatoes don't have to be staked because they won't be lying in dirt.


----------



## farmer steve (Jun 16, 2013)

lookin good. should keep them pesky weeds away. nice woodpile too.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 16, 2013)

Good job, it works very well...

I do the same thing every year, except i use mulch,







Best part is, all i have to do in the fall is, till the mulch down and let it compost out, to feed next years plants. I no longer use any chemical ferts at all and haven't for many years.

SR


----------



## Bowwow122 (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.

I got the carpet free from work and this is what was left over when I was done.

Instead of sending it to the landfill I thought I would try this out and see what
happens...Maybe I can get a couple of years out of it. I like the mulch idea
even better (especially for fertilizer) and will try that when the carpet is done.


As far as the woodpile goes I ran a little short on seasoned wood last year so
I have about 50% more stacked up for this year. I also have a nice walnut coming
here shortly along with 2 maples to cut down and a hackberry to finish cleaning up,
also the town I live in will be cutting some trees before long and they gave that to
me as well, so I should be set for next year. Looks like I will be having a busy summer!!!


----------



## Rookie1 (Jun 17, 2013)

Good idea. It looks good and a good way to recycle.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 17, 2013)

plush loom or shag pile  anyhoo nay matter it will work & suppress weeds grass awhile but experience says carpet cover mulch will turn unpleasant and be a PITA to clean up in a few years as it rots to a messy cover of loose fiber and weave strings without the benefit of adding organic nutrients to your crops so how do I know all this you ask well,,,,,, i did done n learn't:bang::msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tbow388 (Jun 17, 2013)

*Often*

How often do you have to vacuum?:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bowwow122 (Jun 18, 2013)

derwoodii

I figured it would get nasty after awhile, I will keep my eye on it and try to
get it out before it gets too bad. What can I expect, maybe a couple of years?


tbow388

It all depends if people wipe their feet on the welcome mat I put out there !!!!!


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 18, 2013)

Bowwow122 said:


> derwoodii
> 
> I figured it would get nasty after awhile, I will keep my eye on it and try to
> get it out before it gets too bad. What can I expect, maybe a couple of years?
> ...



guess a couple of years then consider to pull it away while it still in larger bits I had a front yard garden bed area under old carpet pile and it became a fire tripping hazard pain and no fun cleaning it up. till then enjoy a weed free veggie patch:msp_wink:


----------



## Bowwow122 (Jun 19, 2013)

derwoodii
Thanks for the input. I guess I'll be doing the mulch thing after
this experiment is over.


----------



## colson04 (Jun 28, 2013)

Sawyer Rob said:


> I do the same thing every year, except i use mulch,
> SR



SR - What are you using as mulch in your garden? Thick layer of straw bales?


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jun 28, 2013)

In one word, grass.......tall grass.

I cut the food plots i have planted for deer and other animals, i cut them every spring and pitchfork it on a trailor,






Once at the garden, i pitchfork it into place,






I've been using it for years and years, it works GREAT! Here's the last load going in the "front" garden,






SR


----------

